# Who's body is it??????



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I've been waiting a week for my 21 day progesterone level blood test now. I've been ringing the doctors since Friday only to be told they're not in yet, try later/tomorrow etc. Today I rang again and they said it could take 2-3 weeks and they won't chase them up till at least 2 weeks have gone. So I thought I would try ringing my consultants secretary, to see if they've got the results back yet only to be told they don't give 'that sort of information' out over the phone and that I'll have to be patient and wait till my next appointment (which is 6 weeks away!!!) 

Who's body is it? Why aren't I entitled to know what's going on It's me who has to go through all the side effects of Clomid, all I want to know is whether or not it's bloody working!!!!! 

AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH 

Thanks for that, I feel better already. 

PS It's not going to be my month - I've been spotting for 3 days now and fully expect AF to be here by tomorrow


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi loubie37,

I can completely understand your frustration.  That is not on at all.  My nurse finds out for me about 6 to 7 days after and lets me knoe what the result is when I call her.  The thing is if it does not work they may need to change the dosage or something - there is no point in taking it and then after a while learning that it did not work.

Try and kick up more fuss about it.

Good luck sweetie,

Tweets xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've had similar trouble. the reason the consultants secretaries arent allowed to give you the results is that they arent qualified to anser any qs you may have (As if my GP's receptionists are!). I got around this by telling them i knew what I was on about, and would have no questions if they just gave me the number. That worked (though I may as well not have bothered for a prog results of 1.7   )

Good luck


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

My docs are the same, i call and ask for the results and get told "no action required" i tell them i just want the level and they say"oh i will have to check with the doctor to see if we are allowed to give this to you".

I just reply " well i've been having them for 18 (bloody) months now so i cant think why these results are any different. I just tell them i need the level to give to my priuvate clinic and this is normally enought for them.

Good luck.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh Loubie I so know how you feel.  When I started back on Clomid in June my gynae was on holiday each month for the first 3 months exactly at the time when my day 21 test results came through and I was told that no one else could give me the results. I tried telling them that I had been started back on 50mg and that it hadnt worked before and needed to know urgently to increase the dose but they werent having any of it.  When it came to month 4 and i hadnt had month 3s results I took matters into my own hands and increased the dose to 100mg and went to see my GP.  She has taken over monitoring now but when I ring for results I have to just ask for the number as the receptionists always tell me that the doctor hasnt had time to interpret them yet.  Thankfully though I know I am now ovulating on 100mg where I wasnt on 50mg so it has finally put my mind to rest.  I complained to my gynae telling him that it might not be important to him to delay test results by 3 weeks but its very important to me.  I am now seeing an infertility specialist about possibility of IVF so at least my complaining got some action!

If they wont give you a "yes you did" or "no you didnt" answer then just ask them to give you the number, come on here with it and we will tell you what it means based on our own experiences.

Hope that helps

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I work in a hospital and these results are on the system within 2-3 days. There is no reason why you should have to wait so long  
I would say you need the actual figure and if the sec wont give it to you ask her to ask the consultant if she can tell you, they're just plain awkward if they still won't tell you.
good luck xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone - I rang the GP surgery again this morning, my results still aren't back, but at least the receptionist I spoke to was more sympathetic. I explained to her why it was so important that I find out my results and she suggested I ring back this afternoon as they are expecting a batch of results at lunch time. If they're still not back, she suggested I ask whoever I speak to if they would chase it up for me. Let's just hope the person I speak to at 3pm is just as understanding. 

I know I'm not PG, but it would be nice to know that the clomid pills are actually working. Somehow it will make them more palatable IYKWIM. 

And if it's not working? Well, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Gawd - 2-3 weeks is ridiculous - flowerpot is right - they must have them within a reasonable time period...

- here I have 2-3 days to wait and then I call my GP and a receptionist tells you over the phone - they have big signs up saying when you can call for your results!  

Surely they can tell peeps over the phone - otherwise it sounds like the whole place will grind to a halt due to loads of people having to make appts just to discover test results!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, there's been a development....my results are back, but the receptionist couldn't find the progesterone level figure so she's going to ask my GP and I've got to ring back at 5pm!!!

I like the Haloween bit btw - thought I was on the wrong site at first!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god, it gets worse      

let us know when you know! xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm feeling really down - just got my 21 day progesterone level back, it's 20 which means the Clomid's not working. So despite getting a smiley face on the OPKs and an increase in temperature, it's all been for nothing. I'm on CD2 again but can't even bring myself to take my first pill - I feel like it's all been for nothing so far. I feel like such a failure. 

Anyway, I won't be visiting for a while - my OH has asked me to have a month off charting, OPKs, timed sex and baby forums to see if it makes a difference. So this month it's just going to be Clomid, my 21 day blood test and sex when we want it rather than when we think we need it. 

It's been my way up till now, all he wants is one month of doing things his way which isn't too much to ask and will hopefully help with the 'performance anxiety' he sometimes gets when he feels under pressure to perform. 

I really hope there's lots of BFPs for everyone else - see you all in a month. All the best and thanks for your support.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya hun 

Sorry your result wasn't good, as you will see from my info at the bottom of my postings I had the same problem and finally I am now ovulating but I had to up the dose to 150mg.  What dose are you on?  Did they you should up the dose?

Was your test taken exactly 7 days post ovulation?  Even a few days out can make a big difference.  Day 21 is only good for people on a 28 day cycle.

I understand your feelings and if "chilling" a bit more and going with the flow seems right then its certainly worth a go.  Getting worked up and stressing can only make things worse.

Wishing you lots of luck for the this next month and I hope it does the trick


----------

